# Fractal Announces AxeFx AX8 Floorboard With Amps & Effects - $1399



## technomancer (Feb 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> "It is not an Axe-Fx. It won't be able to do two amps or two cabs. It won't have things like the Vocoder and other esoteric blocks. It's a stripped down floor version at an aggressive price.
> 
> It will have G3 modeling and user IR slots. It has two dual-core DSPs, one for amp modeling the other for effects. These DSPs are slower than the ones in the Axe-Fx so it won't be able to do two instance of amps.
> 
> ...









Queue whining from people when "aggressive price" isn't $500


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm so shocked with this.. I was all set to buy the Atomic Amplifire as soon as its released (hopefully next week finally??) but now I'm wondering if I should wait.. I know the AX8 is going to be at minimum $1500, but even at that price its well worth it IMO. I doubt it'll see the light in 2015 also, since the FX8 was announced in July 2014?? without shipping yet. Unless they started manufacturing at the same time, and Cliff decided to keep it under wraps until the Amplifire started shipping..

I think the only "logical" thing to do is get both and let them battle to the death.. but damn.. Fractal is firing shots to take out some Atomic sales.


----------



## Insinfier (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## JPhoenix19 (Feb 20, 2015)

This is a dream come true for me.... a few years late.

But my personal opinion aside, I feel like this will be 4-cable method heaven!


----------



## NeubyWanKaneuby (Feb 20, 2015)

$1,349 is aggressive... 

FX8 Multi-Effects Pedalboard - Multi-Effects with up to eight simultaneous effects plus relay amp channel switching, two expression pedal jacks, USB, and more!


----------



## Insinfier (Feb 20, 2015)

NeubyWanKaneuby said:


> $1,349 is aggressive...
> 
> FX8 Multi-Effects Pedalboard - Multi-Effects with up to eight simultaneous effects plus relay amp channel switching, two expression pedal jacks, USB, and more!



That's the FX8, not the AX8.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 20, 2015)

I think it's great personally, even without all the bells and whistles, the most important part is there and the fact that the floor controller is integrated is even better. I'm all for condensing gear these days and the thought of having my AxeFx tone in a pedal that'll fit in my backpack WITH CONTROLLER is too much. I don't use the dual amps or goofy effects much anyway. To think, I was THIS close to finally getting the MFC-101.


----------



## bloc (Feb 20, 2015)

Hmm, if I didn't already have an Axe Fx II I'd be salivating for this

But yeah, I've been holding off of getting an MFC because they're so expensive yet I really want a foot controller...Hopefully the Ax8 reduces the price of the MFC now


----------



## technomancer (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm just laughing at the guys I'm seeing in different places going, "ZOMG if this is less than $1k I am so buying one!!!" Seriously, the effects-only unit is $1349.95, this is in all likelihood not going to be cheaper than that.

Still not a bad deal for what it is if it comes in around $1500, but the guys that think it's going to be priced to compete with a POD are delusional


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 20, 2015)

technomancer said:


> I'm just laughing at the guys I'm seeing in different places going, "ZOMG if this is less than $1k I am so buying one!!!" Seriously, the effects-only unit is $1349.95, this is in all likelihood not going to be cheaper than that.
> 
> Still not a bad deal for what it is if it comes in around $1500, but the guys that think it's going to be priced to compete with a POD are delusional



 

I can see this costing about $1800, maybe a little more or less. 

But considering it's $3k to get AxeFx tone with floor control, it's a bargain and a half.


----------



## bloc (Feb 20, 2015)

If the fx only one is 1349 this one must be around 1999 I'm thinking


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Feb 20, 2015)

Well shit.

I do love my POD HD500X, but this seems to me like the POD and AxeFX had a one night stand, and this popped out 9 months later.

I dig it, I'm definitely interested to hear more - I don't really mind the lack of dual amps or crazy effects, I don't bi-amp unless I'm doing bass tones. I will highly consider this one when it comes out in a year and a half


----------



## technomancer (Feb 20, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I can see this costing about $1800, maybe a little more or less.
> 
> But considering it's $3k to get AxeFx tone with floor control, it's a bargain and a half.



Yep, I think it's going to come down to how similar the architecture is between the two and how they want to target them  The AX8 and FX8 could be close to the same price or the AX8 could be significantly more. I'm curious to see which way they go with it.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Feb 20, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think it's great personally, even without all the bells and whistles, the most important part is there and the fact that the floor controller is integrated is even better. I'm all for condensing gear these days and the thought of having my AxeFx tone in a pedal that'll fit in my backpack WITH CONTROLLER is too much. I don't use the dual amps or goofy effects much anyway. To think, I was THIS close to finally getting the MFC-101.



Exactly!

This is what I wanted when the Axe Fx first got big- when I still had tube amps I didn't want to give up and before I discovered PC rigs.

I mean, take this AX8 and pair it with, say, a 5150 2x12 combo with 4-cable method (assuming the AX8 has the I/O for it). You'll end up with a perfect hybrid of tube tone and digital variety/versatility.


----------



## Jake (Feb 20, 2015)

Almost shit a brick when someone said $1300 

I'll guess $1800-1900 as well. 


I'm sure it'll be years until I upgrade from my ultra anyway so doesn't matter to me


----------



## PBGas (Feb 20, 2015)

That is pretty cool and it's about time they did this! Still.....they haven't even begun shipping the FX8s yet so I wouldn't expect to see this maybe by September? 

Nice to see some new products coming into the market!


----------



## -Fauxii- (Feb 20, 2015)

Jake said:


> Almost shit a brick when someone said $1300
> 
> I'll guess $1800-1900 as well.
> 
> ...



Surprised you didn't jump boat with everyone else and sell their ultras for XL's


----------



## BionicRooster (Feb 20, 2015)

Wait so this is actually a thing? Not a shoop?


----------



## sage (Feb 20, 2015)

Zeno said:


> Well shit.
> 
> I do love my POD HD500X, but this seems to me like the POD and AxeFX had a one night stand, and this popped out 9 months later.








You know that old Loverboy song, "Pig and Elephant DNA Just Won't Splice!"


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Hmmmmmm. First thing that popped into my head was "oh yeah!"

But the second thing is "I think line 6 might take notice of the design"


----------



## technomancer (Feb 20, 2015)

BionicRooster said:


> Wait so this is actually a thing? Not a shoop?



Unless Cliff (the guy that designed the AxeFx etc etc) decided to screw with everyone on the Fractal forums this is real. No guarantee it will be released anytime soon, but it is definitely coming.


----------



## cardinal (Feb 20, 2015)

I dig it. I'll be shocked if it's less than $2k, but this could be the Fractal for me. Specially, I love how it has the traditional tone stack knobs right there. So you don't have to go into an editor or scroll through a menu, which will keep me the hell away from all the damn submenus and keep me just playing instead.


----------



## superash (Feb 20, 2015)

Interesting developments in the Fractal camp.
Guess we'll just have to wait and see with how these units hold up, but it is nice to see Fractal Audio expanding their range.


----------



## Shask (Feb 20, 2015)

I prefer rack units, so I am happy with the Axe-FX II, but I am glad to see them release something everyone has been wanting for years!


----------



## sevenstringj (Feb 21, 2015)

OP like


----------



## technomancer (Feb 21, 2015)

sevenstringj said:


> OP like



Not really, I don't own any Fractal products and am not really likely to buy any of them in the near future but knew there were guys on here that would be interested 

Nice try though


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 21, 2015)

Nice, but not something I'd buy if I didn't have an AxeII already. The primary goal of going rack for me is not to have expensive electronics stuff on the ground and just have controllers there. I had some accidents with floor units in the 90es ^^


----------



## DC23 (Feb 21, 2015)

Pretty great addition to their product line! I also can't see this being less than $1700 given the features. I can already feel the back pain from tweaking though haha.


----------



## Sumsar (Feb 21, 2015)

"These DSPs are slower than the ones in the Axe-Fx so it won't be able to do two instance of amps."

Am I the only one thinking that the Axe-Fx has been out for some years now, and in that timespan surely DSP's have become faster and cheaper? From the viewpoint of axe-fx I can see that they don't wanna make the rack version obsolete by putting all the things in the floor version, but still it seems pretty stupid?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 21, 2015)

Sumsar said:


> "These DSPs are slower than the ones in the Axe-Fx so it won't be able to do two instance of amps."
> 
> Am I the only one thinking that the Axe-Fx has been out for some years now, and in that timespan surely DSP's have become faster and cheaper? From the viewpoint of axe-fx I can see that they don't wanna make the rack version obsolete by putting all the things in the floor version, but still it seems pretty stupid?



I've seen this argument a lot and looking into it, it's pretty obvious that you're not paying for the hardware with the Fractal stuff, you're paying for the proprietary algorithms (what makes the AxeFx special) and the great, continuous support. Not to say they're ripping anyone off, because they're not, but you have to realize that it's just a small, limited computer running some secret sauce. 

I can see them building in some obsolescence into these cheaper units. While I'm sure the technology is out there to make these floor units just as, if not more powerful than even the last generation rack stuff, at not a significant cost. That's how it works though. It's the same reason the PRS doesn't have full carved top SEs. They could totally do it and they'd be great, but they'd be undercutting themselves, as well as alienating their large existing fan base. 

If you want something cheaper, you need to cut features. It's just how it goes. Though, as I said, as a current AxeFx user I don't feel I'll be missing anything with just running a single amp, or without some of the goofy effects. I'd say 90% of my patches would work just fine on the AX8, and that's more than good enough for me. 

September is bonus time, and I have two bank weeks then. Here's hoping it's out in time.


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 21, 2015)

No one would buy an Axe FX 2 XL + MFC 101 if the AX-8 did everything the axe fx 2 could. The decision to use slower DSPs so you can't use multiple amps and cabs is probably more from a marketing standpoint.

I might be wrong, but it makes sense.


----------



## Sumsar (Feb 21, 2015)

axxessdenied said:


> No one would buy an Axe FX 2 XL + MFC 101 if the AX-8 did everything the axe fx 2 could. The decision to use slower DSPs so you can't use multiple amps and cabs is probably more from a marketing standpoint.
> 
> I might be wrong, but it makes sense.



Yeah I completely agree with you guys, it just seems a bit retarded that axe-fx says that the processors are worse to make it cheaper when that is clearly not the case. Anyway I am not an axe-fx owned and will properly never be, I just find it interesting that it is actually not the amount of computer power that determines how expensive a modelling unit is now adays but the "power" of the algoritmes run by the in principle very cheap hardware 

Sooo maybe le physicist here should remember all his days of programming convolution signal treatment (for images but the principle seems pretty much the same) and earn shitloads amount of money by making amp sims


----------



## decreebass (Feb 21, 2015)

The only thing that comes to mind when looking at this is: sore back. I have a great back but what stops me from messing with my GT-100 more than just what is necessary to get a usable tone and what I disliked about my Pod HD500, is that it's just not comfortable to use while on the floor; or make tweaks on the fly at rehearsal when you've got an 8-string guitar strapped on.

I'm sure it will have Axe Edit software, but I hate clicking knob graphics, sliders, and buttons instead of turning real knobs, moving real sliders, and pushing real buttons. I guess I want my cake and I want to eat it too lol. It'd be nice if the controller portion of this was removable and/or came with a tethering cable so you could tweak stuff at a comfortable level but still have access to use the footswitches with your feet (novel concept, I know).

Oh well. A boy can dream. All this means for me is that there will be more Axe IIs available for me to buy second-hand


----------



## crg123 (Feb 21, 2015)

technomancer said:


> I'm just laughing at the guys I'm seeing in different places going, "ZOMG if this is less than $1k I am so buying one!!!" Seriously, the effects-only unit is $1349.95, this is in all likelihood not going to be cheaper than that.
> 
> Still not a bad deal for what it is if it comes in around $1500, but the guys that think it's going to be priced to compete with a POD are delusional



haha #Metalguitarist.org 

I posted the AX-8 over there and that seems to be the general response lolol.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 21, 2015)

I almost never used dual amps or cabs in my AxeFX II patches, and always wanted a floor unit above all else. I ended up selling the II last month and just purchased the Atomic Amplifire - It's just very interesting that Cliff decided to announce this literally the day before Atomic began shipping the Amplifire - but I bet that was a coincidence between Atomic being delayed.

I plan to see how the Atomic works for me and if I find it severely lacking from my AxeFX II, I'll upgrade to the AX8 when it comes out.


----------



## sage (Feb 21, 2015)

decreebass said:


> The only thing that comes to mind when looking at this is: sore back. I have a great back but what stops me from messing with my GT-100 more than just what is necessary to get a usable tone and what I disliked about my Pod HD500, is that it's just not comfortable to use while on the floor; or make tweaks on the fly at rehearsal when you've got an 8-string guitar strapped on.



I'm 6'4". It's a long way to the floor. When I had the HD500 and the G-System before it, I would hook up a cheap netbook via USB and keep it on a little stand. That way I could mess with patches while standing up. Super convenient. I'd way rather edit on a full size screen than one of those tiny LCD jobs anyway. For me, they could do away with everything but the footswitches and the patch indicators and I'd be a happy guy.


----------



## Axe Cop (Feb 21, 2015)

I think in the near future all these rigs will be able to be edited via Bluetooth on a tablet.


----------



## Sumsar (Feb 21, 2015)

What is this atomic amplifire that people talk about here and there? Found a few vids on youtube, but it is had to tell from such videos, I can see that it is 600$ but in terms of quality where is it on the pod - kemper - axe-fx scale? (where say pod hd is 1 and kemper and axe-fx is 10)


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 21, 2015)

Sumsar said:


> What is this atomic amplifire that people talk about here and there? Found a few vids on youtube, but it is had to tell from such videos, I can see that it is 600$ but in terms of quality where is it on the pod - kemper - axe-fx scale? (where say pod hd is 1 and kemper and axe-fx is 10)



People who have used it (such as endorsees like Rob Balducci and Nick Sterling) claim it is every bit as good as the AxeFX II or Kemper, but its difficult to say since they are endorsed. The premise of the Atomic though, is a very very barebones unit that focuses on sound quality above all else, which is why it has little features and a $599 price point, so its possible it does actually sound that good. 

Even if its just between the Pod HD and AxeFX, I'll be happy, because the only issue I had with the Pod HD is the cab sims, where as the Amplifire has custom IR loading (which is a huge part of the sound).

I just ordered mine so I'll try to comment in 2 weeks when it arrives.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Feb 21, 2015)

^Yeah I'm interested in the Amplifire as well. I've only seen demos of generic rock kinds of sounds, which are all similar to my ears. I've read claims that it's as good as Fractal though. Hopefully somebody does a metal demo.

As for the AX8, I dunno. I haven't tried anything by Fractal so perhaps there is that magical x-factor to it. As far as I'm concerned, you can still get a Pod and an EPSi or Two Notes for a lot less, which is a very capable setup if you absolutely need a floorboard. Otherwise if saving money is so important, just buy a used Axe.

I guess I just don't get what niche it fills if it isn't meant to compete with Line 6 and will be priced similar to a used AxeII. Are there that many people that are absolutely set on an AxeFx but can't wait and save for a foot controller as well?


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 21, 2015)

Electric Wizard said:


> ^Yeah I'm interested in the Amplifire as well. I've only seen demos of generic rock kinds of sounds, which are all similar to my ears. I've read claims that it's as good as Fractal though. Hopefully somebody does a metal demo.
> 
> As for the AX8, I dunno. I haven't tried anything by Fractal so perhaps there is that magical x-factor to it. As far as I'm concerned, you can still get a Pod and an EPSi or Two Notes for a lot less, which is a very capable setup if you absolutely need a floorboard. Otherwise if saving money is so important, just buy a used Axe.
> 
> I guess I just don't get what niche it fills if it isn't meant to compete with Line 6 and will be priced similar to a used AxeII. Are there that many people that are absolutely set on an AxeFx but can't wait and save for a foot controller as well?



Thats essentially what the Atomic Amplifire is; a Pod HD (better amp sims apparently) with Two Notes CAB in one, with less features. For the price of basically the Two Notes CAB by itself.

The niche this fills is people who don't want to have to bring a rack to shows/practices - just put the pedal in your bookbag and bring a lightweight FRFR speaker in one hand, and thats your whole rig. I fall into this category. I don't want to bring a huge ass amp or rack with me to get my sound. Before I sold my AxeFX last month, I only had a 4U rack but it was still a hassle cause it required the rack + cab/speaker + midi controllers to bring anywhere, now its just the pedal itself + speaker.

Obviously if you are in the studio, or have a band that had roadies/doesnt mind lugging huge shit around, the rackmount version is probably better for you


----------



## Sumsar (Feb 21, 2015)

The Amplifire could be a great thing for touring, I would very much consider it. Problems is that the atomic amps website is absolute garbage and does not contain ANY ....ing info on which amps it models etc .. They do state in a vid from namm that they are going to issue updates for it (it has usb) so maybe more amps will be added later. Think some horrible rock kid stated that it at least had a 5150, but I am not that much of an 5150 guy .. me want Engl stuff 

Also when abit more info actually comes on these maybe we should make a thread for it instead of uncontrolled thread capture


----------



## Electric Wizard (Feb 21, 2015)

SnowfaLL said:


> The niche this fills is people who don't want to have to bring a rack to shows/practices - just put the pedal in your bookbag and bring a lightweight FRFR speaker in one hand, and thats your whole rig. I fall into this category. I don't want to bring a huge ass amp or rack with me to get my sound. Before I sold my AxeFX last month, I only had a 4U rack but it was still a hassle cause it required the rack + cab/speaker + midi controllers to bring anywhere, now its just the pedal itself + speaker.


That's kind of my point though. The Pod does it and the Amplifire does it. Is the AX8 really going to be head and shoulders above these units? It just seems like we already have options for a portable modeling rig that are cheaper as well. I guess if the Fractal name can sell units alone, more power to them.


----------



## PBGas (Feb 21, 2015)

The real trick will be getting hold of one of these before next year. They haven't even released the FX8 due to a silkscreening issue. Those were due back in Q4 of 2014. 

Still, nice to see some new products on the market!


----------



## technomancer (Feb 21, 2015)

Electric Wizard said:


> That's kind of my point though. The Pod does it and the Amplifire does it. Is the AX8 really going to be head and shoulders above these units? It just seems like we already have options for a portable modeling rig that are cheaper as well. I guess if the Fractal name can sell units alone, more power to them.



It's the same modeling technology as the Axe II, so yes it really will likely be head and shoulders above at least the Pod. Can't comment on the Amplifire since there is almost no real info about them.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Feb 21, 2015)

^I meant a Pod with a device for external IRs, if that wasn't clear. I'm not convinced there's that big of a difference, especially in a mix. If it's more of a feel thing, then point taken.

I'm not really looking for a debate, I'm just saying a lot of people seem to be excited about the lower price point but also speculating that it's basically within spitting distance of a used model of one of its big brothers. I'd think it would incentivize buying used to get all of the features, unless there were some really particular reasons not to.


----------



## SSK0909 (Feb 22, 2015)

Electric Wizard said:


> ^I meant a Pod with a device for external IRs, if that wasn't clear. I'm not convinced there's that big of a difference, especially in a mix. If it's more of a feel thing, then point taken.
> 
> I'm not really looking for a debate, I'm just saying a lot of people seem to be excited about the lower price point but also speculating that it's basically within spitting distance of a used model of one of its big brothers. I'd think it would incentivize buying used to get all of the features, unless there were some really particular reasons not to.



As someone who has his own recording studio at home and has played modellers for years, the axe-fx is way ahead when it comes to fitting in a mix. Its much better at modelling all the stuff you might not notice at first, like harmonic overtones. But all those little deatils really help the guitar sit right in the mix


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Feb 22, 2015)

Electric Wizard said:


> I'm just saying a lot of people seem to be excited about the lower price point but also speculating that it's basically within spitting distance of a used model of one of its big brothers. I'd think it would incentivize buying used to get all of the features, unless there were some really particular reasons not to.



To me, the advantage of buying this over a full on used Axe FXII would be a few things

-The controller's built in, so that's a large chunk of change saved right there not having to buy a controller. I like being able to change presets and add in effects on the fly, even when jamming in my room, so just having a rack unit would be no fun. Plus this way, there's less cabling to run live.

-It's great for gigs with quick setup and teardown needed, if all you do is run FRFR - bring a guitar, an instrument cable, and 2 XLR cables - one for a personal monitor, one for the FOH guy, or both for him, if you go stereo. When you're done, the unit and all the cables go in a backpack, and the guitar goes in a case - if this, a guitar, and an FRFR speaker are your whole rig, you can carry it all in one trip.

-Simpler editing of basic amp parameters on the fly. I've not got extensive use with the AxeFX, only messed with my friend's unit, but I definitely had a hard time figuring out how to use it without AxeEdit. This has your basic EQ right on the front panel, something invaluble for a gig where you have to tweak your tone to compensate for a bad room. It's all right there, instead of in submenus

And plus, this sorta reminds me of when Nintendo brought out the 2DS - lots of people thought it was a dumb idea and were like "Why bother getting the 2DS for $130 when you can get a used 3DS for $150" Why? Well, the 2DS is new, and still cheaper than the used unit, and the 3DS has features that I don't need or particularly care about anyway, such as the actual 3D (horrid headaches man) and the clamshell vs slate design didn't bug me - I liked the 2DS slate design better anyway. 

And in this case, again, it's a cheaper, stripped down version of the bigger unit for people that like the basic functionality, but don't need all the bells and whistles - in the case of the 2DS vs 3DS, I didn't need the 3D, but still wanted to play all the new games - this, I don't need the dual amp tones (I can get by with just an amp, some overdrives, delays, a reverb, and a chorus pedal) or any of the wacky effects, but I do want the high-quality amp and cab models.

TL;DR - it's got me very intrigued, and if it's in the $1500-$1800 range, I will highly consider it. I'd get this over a full blown AxeFX any day, the real deal is a fantastic pro studio tool, but I'd just use it for jamming, demos, and gigging - and I feel like that's where this will shine.


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 22, 2015)

Electric Wizard said:


> ^I meant a Pod with a device for external IRs, if that wasn't clear. I'm not convinced there's that big of a difference, especially in a mix. If it's more of a feel thing, then point taken.
> 
> I'm not really looking for a debate, I'm just saying a lot of people seem to be excited about the lower price point but also speculating that it's basically within spitting distance of a used model of one of its big brothers. I'd think it would incentivize buying used to get all of the features, unless there were some really particular reasons not to.



I used to have a pod hd pro and an axe fx 2 (back to all amps now )

When you see people talking about how there is not comparison between the two. There really isn't. The axe fx 2 is in another league compared to anything from line 6.

But, it also depends on the music you play.


----------



## Shask (Feb 22, 2015)

Zeno said:


> To me, the advantage of buying this over a full on used Axe FXII would be a few things
> 
> -The controller's built in, so that's a large chunk of change saved right there not having to buy a controller. I like being able to change presets and add in effects on the fly, even when jamming in my room, so just having a rack unit would be no fun. Plus this way, there's less cabling to run live.
> 
> ...



I think one HUGE assumption people are making is that the AX8 will have the exact same amps/cabs and effects as the Axe-FX II, only less of them.

I am skeptical that the amps/cabs/effects will be to the same level. I dunno. Number of amps/effects is not really a function of the processor, but the level of detail it can process is. I am wondering if it will leave off the ultrares cabs, or the high resolution settings for the amp models and reverbs, or other things beyond the "Wacky effects". People are also speculating it will not have the grid editing or movable effects, but people can only speculate now.

I will be interested to see the full details when it is ready to start shipping. Until then it is hard to say much of anything.


----------



## mnemonic (Feb 22, 2015)

Shask said:


> I think one HUGE assumption people are making is that the AX8 will have the exact same amps/cabs and effects as the Axe-FX II, only less of them.
> 
> I am skeptical that the amps/cabs/effects will be to the same level. I dunno. Number of amps/effects is not really a function of the processor, but the level of detail it can process is. I am wondering if it will leave off the ultrares cabs, or the high resolution settings for the amp models and reverbs, or other things beyond the "Wacky effects". People are also speculating it will not have the grid editing or movable effects, but people can only speculate now.
> 
> I will be interested to see the full details when it is ready to start shipping. Until then it is hard to say much of anything.



Cliff said they will be G3 amps. 

I'm guessing the main outcome of the slower processor will be a whole lot less stuff at once.


----------



## Shask (Feb 22, 2015)

mnemonic said:


> Cliff said they will be G3 amps.
> 
> I'm guessing the main outcome of the slower processor will be a whole lot less stuff at once.



But what does that mean? For example, the Axe-FX II runs the amps in a "high resolution" mode when using one amp, and a "normal resolution" mode when using 2 amps. Will the AX8 only have normal mode? He also did not mention cabs. The cabs have 4 modes on the Axe-FX II. Will the AX8 include UltraRes? What about stereo?

I am just curious overall. I am not saying one way or the other, but I dont know if everyone has realistic expectations.


----------



## NeubyWanKaneuby (Feb 22, 2015)

Insinfier said:


> That's the FX8, not the AX8.



I know, that was my point.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 22, 2015)

Well........
- High quality amp/cab/effects models in a floor-based unit? check
- Fx-loop, XLR outs, and no wall wart? check
- USB? (hopefully that means interface and PC-based preset editing) check (maybe)
- Advanced routing and "scenes"? check

This literally has everything I've been looking for in a digital unit ever since I started buying digital gear around 10 years ago. I wonder what "aggressive price" means coming from Fractal. If it means anything close to $1K USD, they already have my money and don't even know it yet.

I actually think it will come in cheaper than the FX8. They never made indication that the FX8 was going to be aggressively priced and it is $1349. Maybe it'll be around $1200? I'm thinking (and hoping) this is going to take the totally vacant $1000-$1500 spot in the middle of the market.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 22, 2015)

the only reason they said "aggressively priced" is because they knew the Atomic Amplifire was starting shipping the next day. I doubt it will be less than the FX8. It's definitely between 1500-2000.


----------



## sevenstringj (Feb 22, 2015)

It's like people WANT it to be as expensive as possible.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Feb 22, 2015)

Pretty much how I feel. ^ I wonder what agressively priced is to Fractal Audio. This is a cool box though and I'm definitely interested.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 22, 2015)

sevenstringj said:


> It's like people WANT it to be as expensive as possible.



I don't WANT this to be priced high, it's just I'm trying to not overhype myself.


----------



## Yianni54 (Feb 22, 2015)

jbealsmusic said:


> I actually think it will come in cheaper than the FX8. They never made indication that the FX8 was going to be aggressively priced and it is $1349. Maybe it'll be around $1200? I'm thinking (and hoping) this is going to take the totally vacant $1000-$1500 spot in the middle of the market.




Its definitely going to be more expensive than FX8 as it not only has effects but also amps, which the FX8 does not.

I did here that the first row of banks is actually on the second row, which is somewhat counter intiutive in that you want your foot presets 1,2,3,4 on the bottom row closest to your feet. Anyway. . . .


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 22, 2015)

Yianni54 said:


> Its definitely going to be more expensive than FX8 as it not only has effects but also amps, which the FX8 does not.


It also uses more inexpensive processors. I'm hoping for no more than $1500 USD. I can't imagine it selling for over $1999. I don't think anyone would consider that "aggressively priced".



> I did here that the first row of banks is actually on the second row, which is somewhat counter intiutive in that you want your foot presets 1,2,3,4 on the bottom row closest to your feet. Anyway. . . .


I don't know about the AX8/FX8, but you can program the MFC to work however you want. If it isn't customizable on the AX8/FX8, I'm fine with the presets being on the top row. I actually prefer it because I would change between "scenes" far more often than I would switch presets.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 22, 2015)

I wonder if it can have as many things active at once as a pod HD500x. Also, what's included in it... If this is functionally and practically a rival for the HD500X, then that's amazing. Getting the complex modelling is only worth it to me if I don't have to downscale what I'm doing in my patches


----------



## Given To Fly (Feb 22, 2015)

My guess is this: ISP Technologies Theta Pro DSP Preamp and Multi-effects Pedal | Sweetwater.com is the AX8's competition. I realize the ThetaPro is a step forward for the company where as the AX8 will be a simplification of an existing product, but I think the end result is the same: a $1000 - $1300 floorboard preamp/FX processor. 

The FX8 is a "no compromise" FX processor which I interpret as "whatever FX the AxeFX II XL can do, the FX8 can do," and costs $1349.95. The AX8 uses the same hardware layout as the FX8, compromises on some features by being a "stripped down" version of the AxeFX II, and ultimately does not add any new features. To make it worthwhile for the consumer and the company, I would guess the AX8 would cost $1149.95. I think there is a niche market at that price point for this sort of product. We will see...


----------



## Sean Richardson (Feb 22, 2015)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> I wonder what agressively priced is to Fractal Audio.



...key question and VERY subjective.

I would argue that "aggressively priced" means a price point that either: 

1) offers better value and features as the competition at the same price, or:

2) offers a better price with similar features than the competition.

Now lets assume (ASSUME PEOPLE) that the "established competition" here as defined by Fractal are:

Line 6 POD HD500X @ $499.00 USD 

Studio Devil Amplifire @ $599.00 USD. 
(although as a product that is not yet released - only much anticipated, the word established is based on a perceived market demand)

The ISP Theta Pro DSP @ $1298.00 
(maybe...maybe... this one has gone under the radar somewhat in terms of market interest and is double the price of the Amplifire - me thinks maybe an outsider. Also again yet to be released so questionably established competition)

...aggressive would mean $499 to $599.00

something tells me Fractal's going to define the competition as its own products (AXFX2 + MFC), but I will hope that its an Amplifire fighter


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 22, 2015)

Does seem to be subjective here , because I see an EXTREMELY slim chance that this is going to be the same price as a POD HD or Ampifire.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 22, 2015)

You'll be sadly disappointed if you think its anywhere under $1350 (FX8 price) - They just threw out the words "Aggressively priced" to try and steal some market from the Amplifire, the day before it started shipping. 

For all we know, it could be "Aggressively priced" against the AxeFX II and MFC-101, which comes to $3300ish together. So yes, $1800 is "aggressively priced" against that!


----------



## Sean Richardson (Feb 22, 2015)

Sean Richardson said:


> something tells me Fractal's going to define the competition as its own products (AXFX2 + MFC), but I will hope that its an Amplifire fighter



indeed... that's why I qualified.

BUT saying that... if this was done by FAS to grab some attention from Studio Devil/Atomic (in much the same way that I believe Line 6 announced the firmware 2.6 update to POD HD at NAMM), then the market in the middle area of performance and price is about to hot up.

consumer pressure (desire to purchase at a price point) will lead to market pressure (suppliers delivering at a price point). I would not rule out a $999.00 launch price (speculation only) and could imagine a $699.00 one.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 22, 2015)

Sean Richardson said:


> I would argue that "aggressively priced" means a price point that either:
> 1) offers better value and features as the competition at the same price, or:
> 2) offers a better price with similar features than the competition.


The only problem is that there is no competition in the high end floor modeler market. The market is essentially vacant once you go past $600. The Theta Pro isn't out yet and they aren't saying much about it, so there's no clue what it will be like.



> something tells me Fractal's going to define the competition as its own products (AXFX2 + MFC)


Something tells me you're probably right...  But we can hope otherwise.


----------



## Syrinx (Feb 23, 2015)

Shask said:


> I think one HUGE assumption people are making is that the AX8 will have the exact same amps/cabs and effects as the Axe-FX II, only less of them.
> 
> I am skeptical that the amps/cabs/effects will be to the same level. I dunno. Number of amps/effects is not really a function of the processor, but the level of detail it can process is. I am wondering if it will leave off the ultrares cabs, or the high resolution settings for the amp models and reverbs, or other things beyond the "Wacky effects". People are also speculating it will not have the grid editing or movable effects, but people can only speculate now.
> 
> I will be interested to see the full details when it is ready to start shipping. Until then it is hard to say much of anything.



It's not a huge assumption. Cliff has already stated it will be using the new G3 algorithms for amps. The number of amps and effects is absolutely a function of the processor.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 23, 2015)

Well, 1 amp, 1 cab and delay/reverb/chorus is enough for 99% of live applications where you actually want a floor unit. I rarely use more on my axeII. One possibility is maybe that unit won't get the crazy CPU cloggers like the multidelay so no DTP patch for you.


----------



## mnemonic (Feb 23, 2015)

Shask said:


> But what does that mean? For example, the Axe-FX II runs the amps in a "high resolution" mode when using one amp, and a "normal resolution" mode when using 2 amps. Will the AX8 only have normal mode? He also did not mention cabs. The cabs have 4 modes on the Axe-FX II. Will the AX8 include UltraRes? What about stereo?
> 
> I am just curious overall. I am not saying one way or the other, but I dont know if everyone has realistic expectations.



Interesting, as an Axe FX II owner I never knew high/normal res amps were a thing. I don't do dual amp patches, but I have had patches that had a second amp muted (that I couldn't figure out how to delete from the front panel) and I never noticed any quality differences. 

The cab one is more vague, I would guess he means one cab block, but you never know. UltraRes does take a lot of extra processing power over high res, so two UltraRes impulses may be too much, but at this point its too early to tell as we don't know what the processors are. 



I can't see him making any silly limitations like mono-only, or no built-in USB interface, since that would make it less functional than a POD. I think processing power will be the main limitation compared to the Axe FX II. Plenty of people I think would pay the premium for the extra horsepower or just for it being a rack unit vs floorboard. After all the POD pros go for a lot more than the bean/floorboard for no good reason.


----------



## Shask (Feb 23, 2015)

Syrinx said:


> It's not a huge assumption. Cliff has already stated it will be using the new G3 algorithms for amps. The number of amps and effects is absolutely a function of the processor.



He also said "This is not an Axe-FX" which makes me think there is going to be a bigger difference unless the price is close to the price of the Axe-FX II.

The number of amps and effects has nothing to do with the processor. You can have a million amp models, but only use 1 at a time. The number of amps and effects _*you can use at one time*_ is a function of the processor.


----------



## Shask (Feb 23, 2015)

mnemonic said:


> Interesting, as an Axe FX II owner I never knew high/normal res amps were a thing. I don't do dual amp patches, but I have had patches that had a second amp muted (that I couldn't figure out how to delete from the front panel) and I never noticed any quality differences.
> 
> The cab one is more vague, I would guess he means one cab block, but you never know. UltraRes does take a lot of extra processing power over high res, so two UltraRes impulses may be too much, but at this point its too early to tell as we don't know what the processors are.
> 
> ...



I doubt there will be silly limitations like that either, but I also dont think it will be an Axe-FX II with 1 amp model and no formant filter. I think there will be bigger differences. Also notice there is no + navigation buttons. That leads me to believe there will be no matrix editing.

I agree with the rack comment. I would prefer the Axe II just because it is a rack. I had a HD500 and it drove me crazy. I thought I would like it, but it was more annoying because I always had to mess with it on the floor, and it took up too much space to stay on the desk.


----------



## Syrinx (Feb 23, 2015)

Shask said:


> He also said "This is not an Axe-FX" which makes me think there is going to be a bigger difference unless the price is close to the price of the Axe-FX II.



Correct. It's not going to be using less powerful processors which results in the limit of single amp/cab. Also why some of the effects will not be included. That alone makes it "not an Axe-FX". 



> The number of amps and effects has nothing to do with the processor. You can have a million amp models, but only use 1 at a time. The number of amps and effects _*you can use at one time*_ is a function of the processor.


Yes. See previous comment.


----------



## mnemonic (Feb 23, 2015)

Shask said:


> I doubt there will be silly limitations like that either, but I also dont think it will be an Axe-FX II with 1 amp model and no formant filter. I think there will be bigger differences. Also notice there is no + navigation buttons. That leads me to believe there will be no matrix editing.
> 
> I agree with the rack comment. I would prefer the Axe II just because it is a rack. I had a HD500 and it drove me crazy. I thought I would like it, but it was more annoying because I always had to mess with it on the floor, and it took up too much space to stay on the desk.



Actually the knob on the far left is labeled 'NAV' so maybe the navigation thing is done differently here. 'Page' is also a single button rather than Page left/right.


----------



## Elric (Feb 24, 2015)

mnemonic said:


> Interesting, as an Axe FX II owner I never knew high/normal res amps were a thing.



Res, in this context refers to the oversampling rate. Like almost everything else in the AFX it is all basically 'miltary grade' even in the "normal" mode. The default/dual res (8x oversampling) is so good, it is not likely to be audible to all but the golden eared (16x oversampling), if Cliff can't hear aliasing error (as a designer with years of experience who knows what to listen for) most users probably can't either:

From the Wiki:


> When using a single Amp block, the Amp block always runs at double the internal sampling frequency. This happens automatically; there's is no equivalent parameter. Main benefit of this is less aliasing in high gain models. Firmware release notes: "In high-res mode the internal sampling rate is doubled so as to provide greater fidelity and resistance to aliasing. This mode is automatic and is selected whenever there is only one amp block in the layout grid. Adding a second amp block will revert to normal resolution. Note that switching between presets with differing number of amp blocks may introduce an additional delay as a &#8220;soft reset&#8221; of the amp blocks must be done whenever changing the resolution." Also: "The oversampling rate is cut in half when running two amps. It's probably not noticeable. Even when running at half, it's as fast or faster than every other product available." Source And: *I don't hear a difference either but some claim they can. A single amp block runs the amp simulation at 16x oversampling. Two amp blocks run each simulation at 8x."


----------



## slapnutz (Feb 25, 2015)

**Compared to an Axe Fx II**

Its like Axe Fx II but slower .... logic.... price goes down
It comes with a built in floor peadal ... logic .... price goes up

Result: Price goes down + Price goes up = Same price as Axe Fx 2?

(yeah my math algorithms are as complex as the axe fx)


----------



## sevenstringj (Feb 25, 2015)

Aight, let's go. You know how it works.







$1199.95


----------



## matthew11490 (Feb 25, 2015)

Looking forward to this, if price is reasonable I might just sell my axe fx II and get this instead.


----------



## mcleanab (Feb 25, 2015)

jbealsmusic said:


> The only problem is that there is no competition in the high end floor modeler market. The market is essentially vacant once you go past $600. The Theta Pro isn't out yet and they aren't saying much about it, so there's no clue what it will be like.
> 
> Something tells me you're probably right...  But we can hope otherwise.



The Theta Pro DSP got killer results at NAMM. It was a prototype, and Buck is updating as we speak. I played the thing for 8 hours a day all weekend and was blown away. I'm biased, of course, because I found the basic tones I've been searching for with the Theta Preamp when I got it a few years ago (and still finding different tones everyday). But, the effects, preamp and vintage preamp and cab sims are incredible... huge screen, easy editing, lovely to look at... to each their own, of course. 

Just offering my subjective opinion on what I perceive to be an excellent piece of gear. My hope is that it surprises the snot out of folks... it certainly did me.

To quality gear!


----------



## slapnutz (Feb 26, 2015)

mcleanab said:


> The Theta Pro DSP got killer results at NAMM. It was a prototype, and Buck is updating as we speak. I played the thing for 8 hours a day all weekend and was blown away. I'm biased, of course, because I found the basic tones I've been searching for with the Theta Preamp when I got it a few years ago (and still finding different tones everyday). But, the effects, preamp and vintage preamp and cab sims are incredible... huge screen, easy editing, lovely to look at... to each their own, of course.
> 
> Just offering my subjective opinion on what I perceive to be an excellent piece of gear. My hope is that it surprises the snot out of folks... it certainly did me.
> 
> To quality gear!



Isn't the main difference that the Theta Pro DSP "preamp" section is actual from its solidstate/mosfet/call it what you will circuitry? I.e a Solid State preampe module with a DSP only for effects and not for amp modeling?

Whereas the Axe deos not have a solid state preamp as such, its all "modeled".


----------



## mcleanab (Feb 26, 2015)

slapnutz said:


> Isn't the main difference that the Theta Pro DSP "preamp" section is actual from its solidstate/mosfet/call it what you will circuitry? I.e a Solid State preampe module with a DSP only for effects and not for amp modeling?
> 
> Whereas the Axe deos not have a solid state preamp as such, its all "modeled".



I'm not sure... it's all Digital is what I know. No modeling what so ever. It's a digital version of the analog preamp. Effects are also digital. It's a throwback to Buck's roots when he was running Rocktron. Again, either way, it sounds amazing.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 26, 2015)

mcleanab said:


> No modeling what so ever.





> It's a digital version of the analog preamp.




That is modeling.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Feb 27, 2015)

I think he meant no modeling as in it's not trying to model other amps - it's just a digital version of the Theta Preamp, whereas stuff like a POD or Axe is meant to copy other amps.


----------



## Shask (Feb 27, 2015)

I was just reading on the FAS board where Cliff said they were considering an Eventide H9 or Digitech iStomp type model where it only includes a few amp models and you can buy additional ones for $10 each or so.

That would be interesting!


----------



## WarMachine (Feb 27, 2015)

Zeno said:


> I think he meant no modeling as in it's not trying to model other amps - it's just a digital version of the Theta Preamp, whereas stuff like a POD or Axe is meant to copy other amps.


Exactly. It's like with Rocktron's gear, they don't model marshall's, peavey's, mesa's etc, they have their own unique sound - hence the throwback comment


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 27, 2015)

WarMachine said:


> Exactly. It's like with Rocktron's gear, they don't model marshall's, peavey's, mesa's etc, they have their own unique sound - hence the throwback comment


That makes sense. FWIW FAS has their own amp models as well, not just models of other amps.



Shask said:


> I was just reading on the FAS board where Cliff said they were considering an Eventide H9 or Digitech iStomp type model where it only includes a few amp models and you can buy additional ones for $10 each or so.
> 
> That would be interesting!


Smart. Lowers the price for consumers who don't need all 200 or so amp models.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Feb 27, 2015)

Something cool would be a low base price, for the unit with no amp or effect models, and then you can add on individual effects and amp models as you see fit, so you could have a completely custom set of models on your unit - everything you need, nothing you don't.

Of course this is likely totally unfeasible, and wouldn't happen, but it'd be a cool idea


----------



## Shask (Feb 27, 2015)

I read today that Cliff said they are considering making it in China. He said the FX-8 was gonna be built there, but they decided to go US at the last minute, and that is why it is $1350.

It also sounds like it would have the power of 2 HD500X's. It wouldn't include the "studio" effects like the resonator, 32 tap delay, etc... Only the effects that would be useful in a live stage setting.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 27, 2015)

Shask said:


> I read today that Cliff said they are considering making it in China. He said the FX-8 was gonna be built there, but they decided to go US at the last minute, and that is why it is $1350.
> 
> It also sounds like it would have the power of 2 HD500X's. It wouldn't include the "studio" effects like the resonator, 32 tap delay, etc... Only the effects that would be useful in a live stage setting.



That's interesting, and would put the pricing in a completely different ballpark


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 27, 2015)

I wonder if he'll consider possibly making some budget-friendly, MiC stuff in the future if he was really considering it.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Feb 28, 2015)

Even if the AX8 comes in just under $2000, it looks like it's got everything I really need from the unit! I may hold off on any major gear purchases if it's around there, as it'd be worth the money, to me.


----------



## mniel8195 (May 7, 2015)

I'm holding out for one. If this product delivers its basically my dream rig. I love the eq and drive knobs!


----------



## ShredandBalls (Jun 11, 2015)

Has anyone got any fresh news about this?
Now that Line 6 released the HELIX line in what seems to be an effort to get in the high end market.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 11, 2015)

Begun, the digital wars have.


----------



## bloc (Jun 11, 2015)

Fractal's already miles ahead dude


----------



## Spinedriver (Jun 12, 2015)

True, Fractal does have the rep and the hardware to back it up. HOWEVER, if the Helix can get close enough to matching the tone of an Axe II, they could be in for a fight because Line6 has some seriously deep pockets and can sell their units a hell of a lot cheaper than Fractal can. The only advantage Kemper has over everyone else is that they have versions that have a built in power amp.

It's going to be very interesting to see how this plays out and the REAL question is, which is going to be the first to hit the market, the L6 HELIX or Fractal's AX8 ?


----------



## Shask (Jun 12, 2015)

Spinedriver said:


> True, Fractal does have the rep and the hardware to back it up. HOWEVER, if the Helix can get close enough to matching the tone of an Axe II, they could be in for a fight because Line6 has some seriously deep pockets and can sell their units a hell of a lot cheaper than Fractal can. The only advantage Kemper has over everyone else is that they have versions that have a built in power amp.
> 
> It's going to be very interesting to see how this plays out and the REAL question is, which is going to be the first to hit the market, the L6 HELIX or Fractal's AX8 ?



I think the biggest difference over time will be customer service. Fractal has a track record of improving and adding features. With Line 6 you can't get your hopes up too high on anything it doesn't do out of the box when you buy it.

I agree that I am looking forward to seeing what happens! The Helix looks pretty cool, but we will see over time!


----------



## Sumsar (Jun 12, 2015)

Shask said:


> I think the biggest difference over time will be customer service. Fractal has a track record of improving and adding features. With Line 6 you can't get your hopes up too high on anything it doesn't do out of the box when you buy it.
> 
> I agree that I am looking forward to seeing what happens! The Helix looks pretty cool, but we will see over time!



Line 6's customer service, if we can call it that, is to produce more amps for their modellers which you then have to buy as add ons - even though you already payed for the modeller!


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jun 12, 2015)

Shask said:


> I think the biggest difference over time will be customer service. Fractal has a track record of improving and adding features. With Line 6 you can't get your hopes up too high on anything it doesn't do out of the box when you buy it.
> 
> I agree that I am looking forward to seeing what happens! The Helix looks pretty cool, but we will see over time!



Exactly.


They to put out a product they support for more than 1 firmware upgrade.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jun 12, 2015)

Fractal has updates every two months. Line 6 has a substantial firmware upgrade every two years. 

My money is on the AX8 right now. But let me get a hold of that Helix and I'll try it out. It's a mighty fine year to be a guitarist.


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 13, 2015)

What I *really* would like at that point from Fractal is a VST. It can use the axefxII as a security dongle for all I care, letting it do all the work and not the PC, but I'd really want VST functionality from my axe.


----------



## Shask (Jun 13, 2015)

Andromalia said:


> What I *really* would like at that point from Fractal is a VST. It can use the axefxII as a security dongle for all I care, letting it do all the work and not the PC, but I'd really want VST functionality from my axe.



There has been requests for years for them to make Axe-Edit insertable as a VST plugin.


They even have job postings looking for people with VST programming experience, so I have a good feeling it will go this way eventually.....


----------



## Lain (Jun 13, 2015)

Are there any news on a price and release date of this? Or is it still just speculation?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Jun 13, 2015)

Lain said:


> Are there any news on a price and release date of this? Or is it still just speculation?


All speculation as far as I'm aware.

Apparently Cliff mentioned something about this coming fall (though I haven't seen the post myself). If anything, I speculate (woo, more speculation) that it would be an official announcement with an amps/effects/features list and projected price.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Sep 19, 2015)

Looks like it's on its way...


----------



## technomancer (Sep 19, 2015)

Yep looks like they're formally unveiling it at the LA Amp Show on 10/3 - 10/4


----------



## bloc (Sep 19, 2015)

Yep, saw that on the forum. If I was still using a tube amp, it'd be a no brainer for me to get this.


----------



## Spinedriver (Sep 19, 2015)

I wonder how it's going to be priced in relation to the Helix ?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Sep 19, 2015)

This is a step in the right direction for the AxeFX. Spending the high price on the rack unit and then having to pay a really steep price for a foot-controller is insane for the average guitarist.
This would appear to open up AxeFx to a wider audience, especially for live use.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Sep 20, 2015)

I think this will be priced at $2100. Lowest is $1999. Crossing fingers that it hangs at 1600-1700 range to compete with the Helix.


----------



## Lain (Sep 20, 2015)

It's gonna be around ~2000. Otherwise it wouldn't be very fair towards the FX8 buyers.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 20, 2015)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> This is a step in the right direction for the AxeFX. *Spending the high price on the rack unit and then having to pay a really steep price for a foot-controller is insane for the average guitarist.*
> This would appear to open up AxeFx to a wider audience, especially for live use.



I see that sentiment pop up a lot, and I just don't get it. My AxeFx/FRFR rig is probably the cheapest rig I've ever owned, once all put together, and especially on maintenance. 

The initial spending is a little high, but if you add up a solid amp head, a good cab, a boost, a delay, a gate, etc. you'll hit that mark in no time. I mean, a new Dual Recto and matching cab is $3k, that's more than the AxeFx+MFC101 deal that Fractal is running right now.


----------



## ryanscott6 (Sep 20, 2015)

I have a Helix preordered but I'm pretty tempted by this. Although I thought I heard this doesn't have the DSP available to do dual amps?


----------



## technomancer (Sep 20, 2015)

ryanscott6 said:


> I have a Helix preordered but I'm pretty tempted by this. Although I thought I heard this doesn't have the DSP available to do dual amps?



It's limited to a single amp block and single cab block and doesn't have the Synth effect.


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 20, 2015)

I think it still does dual cabs (as you can load two impulses into a single cab block using the 'stereo cab')


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Sep 20, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I see that sentiment pop up a lot, and I just don't get it. My AxeFx/FRFR rig is probably the cheapest rig I've ever owned, once all put together, and especially on maintenance.
> 
> The initial spending is a little high, but if you add up a solid amp head, a good cab, a boost, a delay, a gate, etc. you'll hit that mark in no time. I mean, a new Dual Recto and matching cab is $3k, that's more than the AxeFx+MFC101 deal that Fractal is running right now.



I agree with you 100% MaxofMetal; however, my intention was not to compare the price of an AxeFX+MFC101 to a non-digital or traditional rig, but rather, to state that if these things were combined into one unit, it would be cheaper for the consumer and thus would open up a new customer base. 

Obviously this is Fractal's intention with this new product. I was merely welcoming their decision to combine both products into one and thus make it more affordable for those interested in the AxeFx.


----------



## odibrom (Sep 20, 2015)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Looks like it's on its way...



Looks like someone was playing with photoshop on this one... but missed the class on geometric perspective...


----------



## Double A (Sep 20, 2015)

Cliff posted that himself...


----------



## bloc (Sep 20, 2015)

odibrom must be a Kemper guy


----------



## technomancer (Sep 20, 2015)

bloc said:


> odibrom must be a Kemper guy


----------



## Lain (Sep 21, 2015)

odibrom said:


> Looks like someone was playing with photoshop on this one... but missed the class on geometric perspective...


Cringe....


----------



## odibrom (Sep 22, 2015)

Hey, that photo messes my head, it looks pretty weird. There are moments were it looks fake, specially on the progression of the perspective, but then, the highlights on the LCD plastic covers do not look the same so... it's just a pretty weird photo.

... and I am not a kemper user... actually looking forward into an FX8 unit, but divided between this and the new Line6 Helix... if fractal only made the FX8 in 1rack unit size...


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 22, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I see that sentiment pop up a lot, and I just don't get it. My AxeFx/FRFR rig is probably the cheapest rig I've ever owned, once all put together, and especially on maintenance.



Full on, but I think it's because lots of people buy their gear used for significant savings, while getting a used axe II isn't saving a lot.
The axe II was cheaper for me as a EU guy than a Mesa head.


----------



## asher (Sep 22, 2015)

odibrom said:


> Hey, that photo messes my head, it looks pretty weird. There are moments were it looks fake, specially on the progression of the perspective, but then, the highlights on the LCD plastic covers do not look the same so... it's just a pretty weird photo.
> 
> ... and I am not a kemper user... actually looking forward into an FX8 unit, but divided between this and the new Line6 Helix... if fractal only made the FX8 in 1rack unit size...



The units aren't quite lined up, and I suspect the top surfaces are going to be ever so slightly slanted like most floor units, so it makes the perspective on the units look really wonky


----------



## odibrom (Sep 22, 2015)

asher said:


> The units aren't quite lined up, and I suspect the top surfaces are going to be ever so slightly slanted like most floor units, so it makes the perspective on the units look really wonky



Yep. it surely looks like so, but damn, what a bad photo angle...


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Sep 22, 2015)

Wish it comes with a free expression pedal. lol


----------



## Lain (Sep 22, 2015)

Andromalia said:


> Full on, but I think it's because lots of people buy their gear used for significant savings, while getting a used axe II isn't saving a lot.
> The axe II was cheaper for me as a EU guy than a Mesa head.


People usually buy their effects one by one too which might change the perspective on how expensive it actually can be. 
Buying an overdrive for 100$ bucks in 2014 and a delay for 150$ in 2015 looks different than buying a pedalboard worth 500+$ in one go.

That being said, guitar playing is still too damn expensive in my opinion.
(at least when you have GAS a lot )


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 22, 2015)

Lain said:


> People usually buy their effects one by one too which might change the perspective on how expensive it actually can be.
> Buying an overdrive for 100$ bucks in 2014 and a delay for 150$ in 2015 looks different than buying a pedalboard worth 500+$ in one go.
> 
> That being said, guitar playing is still too damn expensive in my opinion.
> (at least when you have GAS a lot )



Hey, at least you're not into horse riding, or boat racing or something _really _expensive.

Or classical guitar.


----------



## Lain (Sep 22, 2015)

Apples and Oranges.


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Sep 22, 2015)

**Floorboard not included.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Oct 1, 2015)

It isnt as powerful as the axe fx II, but if they get the price right with this they will kick some behind.


----------



## jwiltz2072 (Oct 1, 2015)

This is straight out of the eighties. Sounds like it belongs in a Karate Kid movie lol.


----------



## mongey (Oct 1, 2015)

that felt a little awkward 

AX8 looks good though


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Oct 1, 2015)

Really excited about the AX8, I think it could be the product that opens AxeFx modelling to a wider audience.
And yes, these guys are really awkward-looking, lol.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Oct 1, 2015)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Really excited about the AX8, I think it could be the product that opens AxeFx modelling to a wider audience.
> And yes, these guys are really awkward-looking, lol.




I have a feeling it will be half the price of the axe fx too, so im thinking $1600 but I hope im wrong. People like us will just get a used axe fx II, but it could take out the helix before it even gets off the ground.


----------



## Spinedriver (Oct 1, 2015)

lewstherin006 said:


> I have a feeling it will be half the price of the axe fx too, so im thinking $1600 but I hope im wrong. People like us will just get a used axe fx II, but it could take out the helix before it even gets off the ground.



I doubt that it'll "take out" the Helix simply because of availability. The AX8 will more than likely be kind of hard to come by for some time when it first comes out, whereas the Helix will be available quite literally everywhere within a pretty short time after it's initial release.

Even then, the Helix is going for $1,949 here in Canada, so I can only imagine how much the AX8 will be.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 1, 2015)

Spinedriver said:


> The AX8 will more than likely be kind of hard to come by for some time when it first comes out, whereas the Helix will be available quite literally everywhere within a pretty short time after it's initial release.



Yup. I remember the long waiting list for the Axe II.


----------



## edsped (Oct 1, 2015)

lewstherin006 said:


> I have a feeling it will be half the price of the axe fx too, so im thinking $1600 but I hope im wrong. People like us will just get a used axe fx II, but it could take out the helix before it even gets off the ground.



I can't imagine it'd be less than $1800, and even that's being really optimistic. The FX8 is $1350 and you get a whole lot more with the AX8 unless they arbitrarily decide to cut back on some of the IO stuff, so it'll have to be at least a few hundred bucks more expensive if they don't want to cannibalize themselves too much.


----------



## takotakumi (Oct 1, 2015)

Are these and the FX8 better than the Axe fx ultra?
Reason Im asking is if I should grab one of those or just save up a bit more an Axe fx II or a kemper instead


----------



## mongey (Oct 1, 2015)

lewstherin006 said:


> I have a feeling it will be half the price of the axe fx too, so im thinking $1600 but I hope im wrong. People like us will just get a used axe fx II, but it could take out the helix before it even gets off the ground.



I'm an axe fx owner and huge fan of it but the helix will sell more units in the 1st month, probably the 1st week, than the total axe fx's fractal has sold since it started 

Line 6 has the production and the worldwide distribution


----------



## technomancer (Oct 1, 2015)

takotakumi said:


> Are these and the FX8 better than the Axe fx ultra?
> Reason Im asking is if I should grab one of those or just save up a bit more an Axe fx II or a kemper instead



From what has come out so far it is using the same modeling algorithms as the Axe-Fx II, just with the ability to run less stuff at once. So for example on the Axe II you can run two amps at once, on the AX8 you can only run one amp model at a time. The FX8 uses the same effects algorithms as the Axe II.

Take this with a grain of salt since full details of the AX8 haven't been released yet.



jwiltz2072 said:


> This is straight out of the eighties. Sounds like it belongs in a Karate Kid movie lol.



Obviously, it's a Toto cover


----------



## bloc (Oct 1, 2015)

technomancer said:


> Obviously, it's a Toto cover



I think the real question is what in the blue hell made them think a Toto cover was the best option?


----------



## redstone (Oct 2, 2015)

Can't tell if Mark still doesn't know how to set his patches properly or the AX8 sounds like an early axe fx 2 firmware.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Oct 2, 2015)

Whenever I lurk in the Fractal forums and read the threads and comments, I always had an image that those who post there are mid 40s dads with all the gear and money.

When I watched this demo, I just laughed! They were totally what I was imagining in my head!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 2, 2015)

lewstherin006 said:


> it could take out the helix before it even gets off the ground.



I'll never get why all the guitars, effects, and amps in the world can coexist, but we can only have _one_ supreme modeler.


----------



## hvdh (Oct 2, 2015)

I for see loads of axe-fx units for sale.
Sort of october sale.

Fun world

Is it Helixes or Helixies????


----------



## Lain (Oct 2, 2015)

Oh no, they chose a song i don't like and these non-actors don't even look good on camera! The world is so mean....


----------



## mikah912 (Oct 2, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'll never get why all the guitars, effects, and amps in the world can coexist, but we can only have _one_ supreme modeler.



CHURCH.

Axe is doing great. Kemper is doing great. Line 6 has sold most of the first batch of Helix units before they even hit a storeroom. They each have their specialties that the other two doesn't do as well. Pick the one (or Amplifire or HD500 or VST amp sims or whatever) that works for you.


----------



## redstone (Oct 2, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'll never get why all the guitars, effects, and amps in the world can coexist, but we can only have _one_ supreme modeler.



For the same reason all the websites in the world can coexist be we can only have one supreme search engine


----------



## wakjob (Oct 2, 2015)

That's Mark Day. He has quite a few really good gear demos & play through/lessons.

And yes... he's an 80's kid.


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 3, 2015)

Funny stuff, I'd have liked it better if Mark could sing two octaves higher though.


----------



## asher (Oct 3, 2015)

redstone said:


> For the same reason all the websites in the world can coexist be we can only have one supreme search engine



One VST to rule them all, one POD to find them
One Ask Jeeves to bring them all and in the darkness bind them.


----------



## op1e (Oct 3, 2015)

Cause in the end, there can be only...






Wait, what?


----------



## cwig (Oct 4, 2015)

Waiting list opens this week.
Units should start shipping before end of month.

http://forum.fractalaudio.com/axe-fx-ii-discussion/105021-ax-8-price.html


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 4, 2015)

Huh, was expecting more. 

Not bad at all.


----------



## bloc (Oct 4, 2015)

Wow that's actually an amazing price


----------



## mnemonic (Oct 4, 2015)

I was expecting it to be around $1,500, so close!


----------



## Insinfier (Oct 4, 2015)

"Suck it, Helix" -someone, probably


----------



## Mattykoda (Oct 4, 2015)

Yeah at that price I'm probably going to pick one of these up!


----------



## edsped (Oct 4, 2015)

I can't BELIEVE it's going for that cheap. Is there a reason to buy the FX8 over the AX8?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 4, 2015)

edsped said:


> I can't BELIEVE it's going for that cheap. Is there a reason to buy the FX8 over the AX8?



If you have an amp you really like the tone of and are really only into effects.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 4, 2015)

FX8 is effects. AX8 is amp models.


----------



## redstone (Oct 4, 2015)

Is there actually any reason to buy an amp ? People are still sceptical but fractal amp sims already nail the tube amp quality. What will happens next, an AX8 and a matrix cost as much as a tube head.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 4, 2015)

redstone said:


> Is there actually any reason to buy an amp ? People are still sceptical but fractal amp sims already nail the tube amp quality. What will happens next, an AX8 and a matrix cost as much as a tube head.



Not everyone wants to spend time going through menus, I say that as someone who has gone all digital. 

Plus, there are GREAT amps that still go for really cheap.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Oct 4, 2015)

Oh. Oh baby Jesus, that price is right.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Oct 4, 2015)

Cue fluffy cat on the right at around 2:00.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 4, 2015)

Man, that is a smoking price on that thing. I can't believe they went that low....he said he was going to price it aggressively but damn.


----------



## Lain (Oct 4, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> FX8 is effects. AX8 is amp models.


AX8 is amps *and* effects.


----------



## edsped (Oct 4, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If you have an amp you really like the tone of and are really only into effects.



But is there any advantage the FX8 has over the AX8? Is it easier to setup/tweak or does it have more flexibility with regards to the layout or switching system or something? I mean, if they're the exact same price, why not get the one that has the modeling too?


----------



## Shask (Oct 4, 2015)

edsped said:


> But is there any advantage the FX8 has over the AX8? Is it easier to setup/tweak or does it have more flexibility with regards to the layout or switching system or something? I mean, if they're the exact same price, why not get the one that has the modeling too?



FX-8 is optimized for the 4-cable method with amps. I imagine the AX-8 would probably be more frigidity when it comes to that.... assuming....


----------



## Shask (Oct 4, 2015)

This is a great price! I am amazed... I figured at least $1500. I assume we are about to see a lot more Fractal owners out there.....


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 4, 2015)

edsped said:


> But is there any advantage the FX8 has over the AX8? Is it easier to setup/tweak or does it have more flexibility with regards to the layout or switching system or something? I mean, if they're the exact same price, why not get the one that has the modeling too?



The FX8 is the high quality effects of the Axe-Fx II pulled directly and with the same level of components as the Axe-Fx II. It also has high end audio digital converters to better integrate with real amps and outboard effects. 

The AX8 is the Axe-Fx II with cheaper components, hence the limits on the amount of amps and effects that can be used at once. 

The FX8 is meant to be a top-of-the-line effects unit, where the AX8 is a budget Axe-Fx.


----------



## knet370 (Oct 5, 2015)

definitely getting one of these. i canceled my helix pre-order. lol


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 5, 2015)

In case some missed it, the most crucial difference is that the AX8 does NOT include a sound card. It's not designed as an all in one studio product.


----------



## hvdh (Oct 5, 2015)

I will by one for sure.


(next year, second hand, for half the price


----------



## jbealsmusic (Oct 5, 2015)

They announced the price at USD$1399.



hvdh said:


> I will by one for sure.
> (next year, second hand, for half the price


That would be nice, but Fractal stuff rarely sells used for any less 80%.


----------



## Mathemagician (Oct 5, 2015)

I've been staring at the helix, but damn $100 less? That's aggressive. I love competition. Gonna sit back and wait for reviews/demos/pro use to start showing up. The helix can do multiple amps/effects etc. but really, I'm pretty vanilla so I'm trying to remind myself I won't ever actually use 4 flangers with a chorus and octave across 2 amps at once.


----------



## SnoozyWyrm (Oct 5, 2015)

^ So there is no pc connectivity? No editor?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 5, 2015)

SnoozyWyrm said:


> ^ So there is no pc connectivity? No editor?



No direct to PC recording.


----------



## Lain (Oct 5, 2015)

There is PC connectivity. Just not usable as a recording device (i think).
People that record have an audio device where they can plug the AX8 into anyways.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 5, 2015)

That's correct, there is PC connectivity for the software editor it just doesn't act as an audio interface.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Oct 5, 2015)

technomancer said:


> That's correct, there is PC connectivity for the software editor it just doesn't act as an audio interface.


That significantly reduces my interest in the AX8. Damn..... I was really psyched there for a while.


----------



## mnemonic (Oct 5, 2015)

It has a USB port, so that means there will still be firmware updates and an editor. 

Its kind of a big thing to be missing, since pretty much every other modeler can work as a USB audio interface, but this was probably done so it doesn't cannibalize too many Axe FX sales. Also cliff said it was designed as an all-in-one solution for live players, not really as a piece of studio gear. 

Luckily a $100 interface means you can still record with it no problem.


----------



## boogie2 (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah, I was surprised by the price. I'm buying one ASAP. The lack of direct recording is no big deal, I already have a couple of interfaces. I'll probably just use my XL for recording like I do now. 

Where this really shines is gigging. For a lot of the smaller stuff (small gig's, practice, jams) I'll use this and leave my XL, rack, pedalboard, etc. at home. Less crap to drag around is always a plus. Since it will import blocks from my XL setup (via Axe-edit) I should be able to use the exact same setups I have in the XL. I normally don't use anything too exotic. 

Waiting anxiously for the order list .


----------



## big_aug (Oct 5, 2015)

hvdh said:


> I will by one for sure.
> 
> 
> (next year, second hand, for half the price



I think we'll be able to get them for less than a grand once the initial demand is met. If there is a long wait list, they won't be discounted at all on the used market. Ill pay off my Helix and then get one of these


----------



## InFlames235 (Oct 5, 2015)

I have a sneaking suspicion they'll bring out an Axe FX 3 pretty soon. If my recent amp purchase doesn't work out, I've decided I'm going to move into the digital realm since I've tried SO many amps and I just don't want to keep buying/selling/buying/selling. It looks like the AX8 might be a good in-between purchase while I wait for the FX 3 to come out (If I do move into the digital world).


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 5, 2015)

big_aug said:


> I think we'll be able to get them for less than a grand once the initial demand is met. If there is a long wait list, they won't be discounted at all on the used market. Ill pay off my Helix and then get one of these



I doubt it, even old Ultra units are still demanding over a grand on the regular. It's going to be a good long while before these drop significantly in value on the used market. 



InFlames235 said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion they'll bring out an Axe FX 3 pretty soon.



What makes you say that? The XL+ just came out last March. 

I think Cliff even mentioned that the 3 isn't even in early development as they're focusing on the FX8 and AX8 for awhile.


----------



## odibrom (Oct 5, 2015)

An FX8 in 1 unit rack configuration would be very nice...


----------



## InFlames235 (Oct 5, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> What makes you say that? The XL+ just came out last March.
> 
> I think Cliff even mentioned that the 3 isn't even in early development as they're focusing on the FX8 and AX8 for awhile.



I dunno, just am weary that FX 2 has been out in general for a good while and don't want to invest $3k+ if there is the potential for a 3 within a years' time. Easier to invest $1400 and then sell that when a 3 comes out.


----------



## mongey (Oct 5, 2015)

InFlames235 said:


> I dunno, just am weary that FX 2 has been out in general for a good while and don't want to invest $3k+ if there is the potential for a 3 within a years' time. Easier to invest $1400 and then sell that when a 3 comes out.



FWIW Cliff did say the 3 isn't even being designed yet . the 2 processors are still the best out there and other than adding more , which increases the price , there isn't much he can do 

Price point of AX8 is good. its going to be interesting sitting back and watching how this all plans out . those lamenting the lack of using it as an interface I wouldn't worry too much . my 8 year old Edirol FW card performs way better than my XL does as an interface .its not its best feature IMHO


----------



## mnemonic (Oct 5, 2015)

Cliff's last comment regarding the III not even being thought about yet was about 6 months ago. That being said, I would guess 1 year from now at the very minimum if he were working on a III right now. 

Even if the III were announced tomorrow, you probably wouldn't be able to get your hands on one for over a year. The AX8 was announced when, February? Still don't have full details or a waitlist yet. These things don't move that fast. 



mongey said:


> the 2 processors are still the best out there and other than adding more , which increases the price , there isn't much he can do



IIRC, adding more DSP's also increases latency to an unacceptable (to cliff) level.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 5, 2015)

I don't see why they'd invest in the XL+ hardware if a whole new unit was on the horizon, it's not like folks were complaining about the II.


----------



## Elric (Oct 5, 2015)

jbealsmusic said:


> That significantly reduces my interest in the AX8. Damn..... I was really psyched there for a while.


You seriously don't have an audio interface already? I have the rack unit which supports direct audio and don't use it as an interface. I want to be able to leave something plugged into the DAW that I can connect mics, non-guitars, or other audio inputs to...

An interface can be had on the cheap and is generally useful as a stand alone device. Assuming this thing sounds as amazing as an AF2 it will definitely be worth the mild inconvenience. Disappointing yes, but it I were in the market for this, it'd hardly be a deal breaker if it ends up sounding better than competing products (not a given but a very distinct possibility IMHO  ).

WRT the future of the AF2 Architecture, given that they are now even DEEPER into the AF2 firmware code base: Three current units share it and two discontinued units share it (FX8, AX8, XL+, XL, II). It seems even LESS likely to me anything is coming soon that is incompatible. Cliff is only one dude and he builds the firmware for all five units from a single set of source. This makes it seem more likely that he will continue to develop on this platform for a significant time period, IMHO.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## InFlames235 (Oct 5, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't see why they'd invest in the XL+ hardware if a whole new unit was on the horizon, it's not like folks were complaining about the II.



True, you have a point. Also, I just don't know how much I'm even going to like digital technology so the AX8 also seems like a safer/less costly gamble into digital technology. I may absolutely love it and be done with tube amps but I may also think it's not really that great, in which case I'd like to save some $$$ if that does happen.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Oct 5, 2015)

Does it offer the same functionality in 4CM as the FX8? or is that FX8 better for 4CM? I'm confused with their marketing.


----------



## Lain (Oct 5, 2015)

The FX8 is better for 4 cable method.


What interests me though is the "one cab block" thing. What does one CAB block have? One IR or multiple IRs?


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 5, 2015)

Lain said:


> The FX8 is better for 4 cable method.
> 
> 
> What interests me though is the "one cab block" thing. What does one CAB block have? One IR or multiple IRs?



Depends...you can combine IRs in CabLab and make it into one, plus you can do patches on your XL and then shoot them to your AX8, so if you have a patch that combines a couple IRs into one it'd be two in one block.


----------



## jemfloral (Oct 5, 2015)

hvdh said:


> Is it Helixes or Helixies????



Helixes or helices would each be correct. You're welcome


----------



## op1e (Oct 5, 2015)

Is the power amp editing as in depth as the rack unit? Love the Resonance knob, just wondering if tube types and stuff can be changed.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 5, 2015)

Should be the exact same stuff as the Axe...just lower powered so you can't run two amps/two cabs etc...you can use the USB to edit via PC, so I'd think it'd be the same...


----------



## Black Flame (Oct 5, 2015)

Will this modler pedal board have most high amp profiles like diezel, bogner, engl, fortin, and Rhodes?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Oct 5, 2015)

Gear Gods first look:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xKrl-MJWsc


----------



## Shask (Oct 5, 2015)

Black Flame said:


> Will this modler pedal board have most high amp profiles like diezel, bogner, engl, fortin, and Rhodes?



The Axe-FX II has like 220 amp models or something like that.... and the Ax8 has the same amp models.


Amp: all models - Axe-Fx II Wiki


----------



## Black Flame (Oct 6, 2015)

I could care less about effects and cab aims. I just some bad ass high gain amp patches. Diesel Herbert, bogner uberschall, fortin meathead, mesa tripple rec, splawn,, ext. Just plug and play through a tube power amp. This a good option?


----------



## knet370 (Oct 6, 2015)

is there a comprehensive list of amps and effects that comes with the ax8? wiki.fractal doesnt have it like the axe2 do.


----------



## 4Eyes (Oct 6, 2015)

kind of don't get what should be reason behind designing Axe FX III, now. they just released new FW with new modelling technology. as far as HW is capable of handling new SW updates, there really isn't need to design new HW for new unit. I believe that with realeasing AX8 (cheaper Axe FX floorboard based unit), having FX8 (FX unit only) and Axe FX II XL+ in their product line, they can concentrate to just releasing new SW updates for couple of years, now. as floorboard units were products that people were crying about the most.

this isn't PC or Smartphone market, where you need to release more power full units every couple of months. I believe that dual tiger sharc processor platform is going to provide long lifecycle for Axe FX II before they'll need something more power full for their SW.


----------



## Lain (Oct 6, 2015)

steinmetzify said:


> Depends...you can combine IRs in CabLab and make it into one, plus you can do patches on your XL and then shoot them to your AX8, so if you have a patch that combines a couple IRs into one it'd be two in one block.


Thanks. I never used combined IRs but i guess i can get the 2 mics sound with them? 
Because if i can only run one amp into one mic, the 1399 (1500+ here in Europe probably) seem a bit much.


----------



## mnemonic (Oct 6, 2015)

Lain said:


> What interests me though is the "one cab block" thing. What does one CAB block have? One IR or multiple IRs?



Since cliff has said all the amps/effects are the same apart from one amp/cab block, and its missing the more esoteric effects, I would assume the cab block is the same as the Axe FX cab block. Axe FX Cab block can run dual impulses in stereo mode, so that means two impulses. I've personally never used more than two anyway. 

With cab lab you can combine as many IRs as you want and mix them down into a single IR, so that is an option if you want to go crazy and blend 10 IR's together. 



Black Flame said:


> I could care less about effects and cab aims. I just some bad ass high gain amp patches. Diesel Herbert, bogner uberschall, fortin meathead, mesa tripple rec, splawn,, ext. Just plug and play through a tube power amp. This a good option?



Great option for basic high gain metal tones. I don't use any effects apart from an OD, and I love my Axe FX II. Super easy to dial in, I never even mess with any advanced settings. Since FW17 or so, its just been plug-and-play. 

There is a Herbert, Uberschall, and multiple Splawn models, but no Fortin models. Also no Triple recto, but there are multiple Dual recto models (various modes of the 2 channel and the 3 channel). 

All sound great, imo.


----------



## Black Flame (Oct 6, 2015)

mnemonic said:


> Since cliff has said all the amps/effects are the same apart from one amp/cab block, and its missing the more esoteric effects, I would assume the cab block is the same as the Axe FX cab block. Axe FX Cab block can run dual impulses in stereo mode, so that means two impulses. I've personally never used more than two anyway.
> 
> With cab larb you can combine as many IRs as you want and mix them down into a single IR, so that is an option if you want to go crazy and blend 10 IR's together.
> 
> ...



Sweet. Do you use a power amp with cab or powered monitors?


----------



## mnemonic (Oct 6, 2015)

Black Flame said:


> Sweet. Do you use a power amp with cab or powered monitors?



I was using monitors, but I switched to a 1x12 cab with a Vintage 30 and solidstate (FRFR) poweramp. I prefer an actual guitar cab with 12" speakers. I just can't be bothered sorting through impulses, to be honest. 

Poweramp modeling is pretty legit so you don't need a tube poweramp, but a lot of people do run it that way with no issues. Poweramp modeling can be turned off in the global menu for all amps, or on an amp-by-amp basis in the advanced menu.


----------



## Darren James (Oct 6, 2015)

I like the price and seems to make things simple with just a straight up pedal board. On a separate note, I'm surprised how much you can get the axefx standard used these days. There's one used around here selling for $700 Canadian.


----------



## redstone (Oct 6, 2015)

Black Flame said:


> I could care less about effects and cab aims. I just some bad ass high gain amp patches. Diesel Herbert, bogner uberschall, fortin meathead, mesa tripple rec, splawn,, ext. Just plug and play through a tube power amp. This a good option?



That's why I'll buy one, to tailor the perfect amp. I'd be happy if there was only the amp sims, noise gate, and EQs to rectify each pickup according to the amp gain structure.


----------



## Hey_Im_FinN (Oct 6, 2015)

odibrom said:


> An FX8 in 1 unit rack configuration would be very nice...



Or an AX8


----------



## Krucifixtion (Oct 6, 2015)

I was waiting for years for them to do something like the AX8. Considering what your getting for the price it's a great deal. $800 less for pretty much almost all the same features is great for someone who has always wanted and Axe-Fx, but spending over 2k was too much. I've been very happy with my Axe-Fx II considering the fact that I have had it for many years already and it's still getting major updates. I think when I bought the thing it shipped with like FW4 or something.

I also don't know who really runs the Axe-Fx as an audio interface anyway. It's kind of a pain to bother with it like that.


----------



## Given To Fly (Oct 7, 2015)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Gear Gods first look:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xKrl-MJWsc



The AX-8 sounds great through those Genelec 8250A's.  I'd like to hear the AX-8 through something more common like Yamaha HS-8's or KRK's or some variety. I bet the difference is subtle...

Jokes aside, I think the AX-8 actually looks (and sounds) pretty cool. It might be the best product available for the traveling musician.


----------



## Shask (Oct 7, 2015)

Given To Fly said:


> The AX-8 sounds great through those Genelec 8250A's.  I'd like to hear the AX-8 through something more common like Yamaha HS-8's or KRK's or some variety. I bet difference is subtle...
> 
> Jokes aside, I think the AX-8 actually looks (and sounds) pretty cool. It might be the best product available for the traveling musician.



Looks pretty cool also. I like the LEds around the knobs. That would be cool on the Axe-FX II


----------



## mnemonic (Oct 7, 2015)

Shask said:


> Looks pretty cool also. I like the LEds around the knobs. That would be cool on the Axe-FX II



Man, I really wish that 1u rack controller that the French dude made had those same knobs, I would have bought one. Way less useful when you can't just look at the eq to see what the settings are. 

I'm still holding out hope the v2 will have those knobs, or someone else will make one.


----------



## DarkNe0 (Oct 7, 2015)

So, is there any reason to buy this instead of a used Axe FX Ultra? Please elaborate.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Oct 7, 2015)

DarkNe0 said:


> So, is there any reason to buy this instead of a used Axe FX Ultra? Please elaborate.


Built-in floorboard. Same modeling as Axe-II.

If you don't need dual amps or overly complex signal chains within a preset, AX8 is a no brainer compared to a used Ultra+Floorboard.


----------



## DarkNe0 (Oct 7, 2015)

What if I will only use it for home recording (no need for the floorboard) and gig with a real amp? Would the Ultra be the way to go then?


----------



## mnemonic (Oct 7, 2015)

DarkNe0 said:


> What if I will only use it for home recording (no need for the floorboard) and gig with a real amp? Would the Ultra be the way to go then?



I think it depends on what you're after. 

The AX8 has the same amps/algorithms/etc as the Axe FX II/XL/XL+. This is the newest stuff. It sounds better and is easier to use than the Ultra. This doesn't mean the ultra is bad in any way, but it is different. Search the fractal forum for Axe FX II vs Ultra, there are a few threads about it, lots of people who still own both chiming in, and the overwhelming majority say the Axe II sounds better. This will be the biggest difference between the Ultra and the AX8, imo. Ultra has quite a few less amps. 

Standard/Ultra amp list: List of amp simulations - Fractal Audio Systems Wiki

II/XL/XL+/AX8 amp list: Amp: all models - Axe-Fx II Wiki

IIRC, the ultra doesn't have a headphone out and doesn't do audio over USB, so it is the same as the AX8 in that regard; you'll need an interface with both. So in that regard, one isn't any easier to record with than the other.


----------



## op1e (Oct 7, 2015)

Looks like it will fit in a rack drawer I hope. I wanna park that thing somewhere safe and control it with my 1101/C2.


----------



## Black Flame (Oct 7, 2015)

Not sure why more players aren't more excited over the AX8 over the line 6 helix. The AX8 has way more amp models and will sound 10 times better


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 7, 2015)

Because Line 6/Yamaha have marketing bucks out the ass.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 7, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Because Line 6/Yamaha have marketing bucks out the ass.



And distribution channels that will allow, and are allowing, anyone to buy the Helix. 

The AX8 is going to take quite some time to make it to the open market (without going through the flippers trying to make a buck) if any of the previous Fractal product releases are any indication. 

It's hard to be excited about something that doesn't have a concrete release date.


----------



## boogie2 (Oct 7, 2015)

DarkNe0 said:


> What if I will only use it for home recording (no need for the floorboard) and gig with a real amp? Would the Ultra be the way to go then?



The Ultra and the Axe II are very different beasts. They both sound great but they're quite different. I started with the Ultra several years ago and upgraded to the XL this last year. The ultra sounds a bit more hi-fi. It sounds like a good studio recording of a great guitar amp, while the new version sounds more like a great amp and cab. It seems a bit more "real". I was initially a little put off by the XL but after the recent firmware updates it really rocks. I think the "feel" of the XL is finally better than the Ultra after firmware 18. Opinions vary . I had a couple years to tweak my Ultra patches, so they were pretty good.

One other point is that there is no more firmware coming out for the ultra. That was done when the new II/XL line was released. Since the AX8 uses the same models and is compatible with the current versions, i think it's expected that you'll get firmware updates with improvements, new amps, etc for a while.

I'm going to order one. Most of the time I'll probably leave my XL rig set at home for tone tweaks and recording,and use the AX8 for jams and smaller gigs.

Whew, guess I'm done now. You'll have fun with either one.


----------



## boogie2 (Oct 7, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> And distribution channels that will allow, and are allowing, anyone to buy the Helix.
> 
> The AX8 is going to take quite some time to make it to the open market (without going through the flippers trying to make a buck) if any of the previous Fractal product releases are any indication.
> 
> It's hard to be excited about something that doesn't have a concrete release date.



Cliff said they'll start shipping the AX8 this month, but I'm guessing the wait lists will be pretty long for a while.


----------



## Black Flame (Oct 7, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Because Line 6/Yamaha have marketing bucks out the ass.



When I read the amp model list for the helix I was like... Still the same old pod crap. Their high gain patches are pure garbage. Not impressed at all.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 7, 2015)

boogie2 said:


> Cliff said they'll start shipping the AX8 this month, but I'm guessing the wait lists will be pretty long for a while.



Exactly, it's going to be awhile till these are easily available online, and that's in the US. It'll never be in stores and distribution to Europe and Asia is going to take awhile, just like every iteration of the Axe-Fx. 

Plus, I wouldn't call "end of the month" concrete. 

Folks are excited about these, as they should be, but there isn't as much buzz as it hasn't fully materialized yet.


----------



## A-Branger (Oct 7, 2015)

Black Flame said:


> Not sure why more players aren't more excited over the AX8 over the line 6 helix. The AX8 has way more amp models and will sound 10 times better



apart from what other have say. This is my take on it (seen it as a noob into the amp modelling word)

for starts the AX8 doesnt appears on their website yet. So the only info so far is what is say around the forums. Helix not only has lots of info available but already lots of videos and ready to pre-order. 

the board itself I feel Im getting way more value out of the Helix, the ax8 seems pretty plain and minimal with still the green screen. Helix has a beautiful layout, a big color screen, and custom names and color rings for each footswitch, plus an expression pedal. It looks way more appealing

Out of the bat, the Helix seems way eassier and intuitive to work on and modify.


so in a small sense Im already getting mroe exited about the Helix. (also due to the marketing $$ on it). But that means nothing if sounds like crap

the AX8 I already have an idea as it comes from the AxeFxII, and the roadworthy and studio hours of not only regular folks but big name artist have already put into it. (reason why I think it doesnt need that much marketing as Line6, real world big players are already doing it). So Im pretty sure is gonna be awesome. But what about the Helix?, so far of what I ve heard it sounds amazing too. I understand if you guys are comparing it to the POD, but I though for the Helix are changing the way they do things??, so sounds wont be as the POD's, but as a new more accurate way?.

I guess it would be to wait till both gets released and someone would do a side by side comparo with same settings. But I think the difference would come down more of a personal taste (and maybe brand loyalty for some) rather than a big difference.


also, Helix can do double amps. If im not wrong the AX8 would only do a one line chain?.... so that could be another reason for some to preffer Helix over the ax8?


----------



## btbg (Oct 7, 2015)

Black Flame said:


> When I read the amp model list for the helix I was like... Still the same old pod crap. Their high gain patches are pure garbage. Not impressed at all.



You sound like all the other fanboys that want nothing more than for Line 6 to fail.

Have you tried a Helix? No. Have you tried an AX8? No.

Foot ----> Mouth


----------



## boogie2 (Oct 7, 2015)

It has the same amp/cab blocks/models that are used in the full up axe fx. If you use axe edit, you'll be able to drag your XL amp block into your AX8 patches because they're the same.

Been playing fractal for several years now. If Cliff says it's the same, it's the SAME.


----------



## Black Flame (Oct 7, 2015)

btbg said:


> You sound like all the other fanboys that want nothing more than for Line 6 t
> 
> Have you tried a Helix? No. Have you tried an AX8? No.
> 
> Foot ----> Mouth



Go look at the amp patches list. No diezel, no Engl, no Randall, no fryette, no splawn, no any high demand high gain amp patches other than recto, 5150; and other run at the mill been done a billion times tones. I'm not impressed period. If you play metal, I don't see why you would go the line 6 route.

To me... That is a 100% deal breaker to me. Line 6 reeks of fail. Fyi, I don't own or ever used a Fractal product. I was he'll bent on getting a Kemper. When I heard about the AX8, I was immediately sold. I even called Fractal and asked them if I could send them all my ones and fives I've been saving this month I have stored under my mattress lol.


----------



## boogie2 (Oct 7, 2015)

btbg said:


> You sound like all the other fanboys that want nothing more than for Line 6 to fail.
> 
> Have you tried a Helix? No. Have you tried an AX8? No.
> 
> Foot ----> Mouth



I personally don't care what line 6 does. I was interested in the Helix and will still probably try one. I played through the previous line 6 products but never bought one. I played Fractal and have owned two generations of their stuff. I think they sound better. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Oct 8, 2015)

A-Branger said:


> I think the difference would come down more of a personal taste (and maybe brand loyalty for some) rather than a big difference.



In my opinion, the big difference between both is doctrinal, so to speak. It seems like Line 6 and Fractal are each taking a page out of each other's books. Going from the Pod to the Helix, it seems like Line 6 aimed for the all-encompassing nature of the AxeFx with features like DAW control or the ability to process multiple instruments simultaneously. It's a lot more of a studio or live tool than the Pods were, it seems like.

Conversely, the AX8 seems a lot like a super Pod. More meat and potatoes, amp modeling and some effects in a floorboard, nothing fancy. So I think the difference in interest is partially due to the fact that Line 6 is offering a pretty cheap all in one device. I'm still surprised at the AX8's price though, so I imagine hype will grow as Line 6 has had like 6 months of teasers.

Personally, I like Line 6's approach and see why that would be more appealing to people, though I opted for a used AxeFx instead of a Helix preorder.


----------



## Shask (Oct 8, 2015)

Seems like all of the conversations about this always end up the same:

"The Line 6 looks prettier..... the Fractal sounds better"


----------



## Kristianx510 (Oct 8, 2015)

I wasn't going to comment on this because it's obvious where my money is going, but since there's a bit of a debate going on I'll chime in. I've been very excited on the Helix for a long time. Pretty much since the day it was announced. Just when I had money saved up for my new rig which the Helix was going to be a part of, this gets announced with a price and all.

At first I was 100% ready to get this instead given that it's cheaper and the idea that "it's fractal it HAS to be better than a Line 6 product" but I quickly summed it up to I can pay $1399 for a dumbed down Axe FX, or $100 more for for a product that IMO(and I have Played through both extensively) is just as good as an Axe FX.

Some things that helped me come to that conclusion:
AX8 runs one amp and cab , Helix can run up to four amps and cabs.
AX8 can only run one of most effects, Helixa has no limit on effects until DSP wall is hit.
Helix comes with a (really nice) expression pedal built in. Once you buy one for your AX8 you've pretty much matched the price of the Helix if not exceeded it.
The big one, and I don't want anyone arguing with me unless they have actually played one, the Helix sounds real. In every way. Their effects sound identical to what they're modeling, and the amps don't sound digital at all. The analog delays oscillate like real analog delays, which I've never heard from a Fractal product. And when someone was playing a helix at the store I work at through an FRFR speaker in a closed off room nobody was able to tell that they were playing through a Helix. Everyone actually thought he was using one of the amps we had in there. That sort of blind test was what sealed the deal for me.


----------



## Nick (Oct 8, 2015)

Black Flame said:


> Go look at the amp patches list. No diezel, no Engl, no Randall, no fryette, no splawn, no any high demand high gain amp patches other than recto, 5150; and other run at the mill been done a billion times tones. I'm not impressed period. If you play metal, I don't see why you would go the line 6 route.
> 
> To me... That is a 100% deal breaker to me. Line 6 reeks of fail. Fyi, I don't own or ever used a Fractal product. I was he'll bent on getting a Kemper. When I heard about the AX8, I was immediately sold. I even called Fractal and asked them if I could send them all my ones and fives I've been saving this month I have stored under my mattress lol.



The Helix has had all of the amp models built from the ground up using new technology/algorithms. This means the fact that its the same amps being modelled really doesnt matter at all. I cant say if it will be better of worse having not tried one but it will be different so the 'same old same old' argument doesnt really fly. 

The main ingredient to the tone on a modeler is the IR. Line 6s have historically been terrible compared to Fractal and Kemper who have great stock IR's and the facility to use 3rd party IRs. Helix has the same facility so will be able to use the same Ownhammer and Redwirez etc IRs that Axe Fx users have access to. To me this says it will be A LOT better than the HD line for that reason alone.

Finally i'm not sure what demand it is you are talking about in terms of preamp modelling. Fractal have:

ENGL
Mesa MK and Recto
Marshall
5150 i, ii, iii
VHT
Freidman
Deizel

to name a few

For high gain (metal) I imagine most users use the Mesa, peavey and Freidman (and the Friedman only because the model seems to be awesome for some reason not because it really sounds like a HBE head)

So really most people are using the standard ones that Line 6 cover anyway.

I own an Axe FX II but I see no reason to think the Line 6 unit will be a flop. Everything said about it so far has been positive. It remains to be seen how it will actually perform but theres no reason to slate it until then.


----------



## Black Flame (Oct 8, 2015)

Amp Patch list for line 6... Deal breaker. End of debate


----------



## Nick (Oct 8, 2015)

my understanding of a debate is where two or more parties put forward arguments based on some sort of logic or fact. 

I guess thats up for debate!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 8, 2015)

Can we get back to the AX8? We have a whole Helix thread where trolls can keep baiting about the amp list.


----------



## boogie2 (Oct 8, 2015)

Nick said:


> my understanding of a debate is where two or more parties put forward arguments based on some sort of logic or fact.
> 
> I guess thats up for debate!



You've been on the internet before, right?


----------



## Nick (Oct 8, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Can we get back to the AX8? We have a whole Helix thread where trolls can keep baiting about the amp list.



yeah, my fault 

I think the axe8 is what fractal needed to get into both the floorboard and that price brackets market.

It remains to be seen what the price will be over here but their products usually see a mark up due to them being sent over from the US.


----------



## Lain (Oct 8, 2015)

Lot's of jumping to conclusions by people that have neither heard the Helix nor the AX8. 
I thought this wasn't TGP....

Wait till both units are released then go test them and see/hear what other people can do with them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 8, 2015)

Nevermind, he's banned.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Oct 8, 2015)

The price sealed the deal for me. 1399 is totally worth it if it delivers on what it promises. 

As I move often I haven't had an amp for the last 6 or so years which makes jamming a pain in the ass. 

I think I'll be going down the ax8 into a Full Range active monitor route so that I can cover both guitar and bass. Anyone have experience with this sort of a setup?


----------



## Nick (Oct 8, 2015)

Ataraxia2320 said:


> The price sealed the deal for me. 1399 is totally worth it if it delivers on what it promises.
> 
> As I move often I haven't had an amp for the last 6 or so years which makes jamming a pain in the ass.
> 
> I think I'll be going down the ax8 into a Full Range active monitor route so that I can cover both guitar and bass. Anyone have experience with this sort of a setup?



If you havent done this before its worth considering what you will be using it for. if you are playing live you may want to avoid the full range thing and just go with a poweramp and 'real' cab. Its more likely to get you the authentic sound of playing through a cab that is blasting your ears off behind you on stage. 

If what you want to hear is the sound of a recorded guitar/bass then go FRFR.


----------



## Lain (Oct 8, 2015)

Ataraxia2320 said:


> I think I'll be going down the ax8 into a Full Range active monitor route so that I can cover both guitar and bass. Anyone have experience with this sort of a setup?


It will be a very good setup depending on what you are willing to pay for the speaker. 
I mean we all know how good the Axe-Fx II is and if the AX8 has equally good converters, etc. it's going to sound as good (except running 2 amps, though).
At home i run Revalver or my GT-100 into an FRFR monitor and i think it's great. I mainly run a FRFR because i like to play to backing tracks and they usually sound pretty garbage through a normal guitar cab.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 8, 2015)

Also, if you go with the Power amp/cab setup, you save DSP for other effect slots and whatnot, since you aren't spending a lot of it on the cab. 

Assuming it works like that.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 8, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also, if you go with the Power amp/cab setup, you save DSP for other effect slots and whatnot, since you aren't spending a lot of it on the cab.
> 
> Assuming it works like that.



It doesn't. According to Cliff the cab sims run in an accelerator so they have no impact on the CPU usage for amps and effects.


----------



## FifthCircleSquared (Oct 8, 2015)

I have a question. 

I know you can't use this as an interface, but will there be a balanced (or unbalanced) line out to use to get signal to your interface? Or will you just have to use mono or stereo 1/4" outs? 

This unit intrigues me, as I don't require dual amp processing in my home studio setting, and if you can bypass the cab block, you could theoretically blend IR's to your hearts content in your DAW. 

I'm equally interested in the Helix, but don't need the features mentioned above, and if I could save a hundred bucks while getting more amp models (although some are arguably redundant), I'd be willing to drop some coin with Fractal.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Oct 8, 2015)

FifthCircleSquared said:


> I have a question.
> 
> I know you can't use this as an interface, but will there be a balanced (or unbalanced) line out to use to get signal to your interface? Or will you just have to use mono or stereo 1/4" outs?
> 
> ...




It is going to have a XLR out for mono and stereo just like the axe fx II does.


----------



## FifthCircleSquared (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks for the quick answer!

That's awesome - I'll probably still wait until they've both been out for awhile, but definitely leaning towards the AX8 at the moment!


----------



## lewstherin006 (Oct 8, 2015)

FifthCircleSquared said:


> Thanks for the quick answer!
> 
> That's awesome - I'll probably still wait until they've both been out for awhile, but definitely leaning towards the AX8 at the moment!



On certain sites a lot of people are want the helix to destroy the ax8 (why I dont know) but I think a lot of people fail to realize that the Ax8 IS the axe fx II just in a floor model. It runs the same firmware and has the same G3 modeling. A lot of people are also shocked at how easy it is to edit stuff on the helix but all I care about is how well it SOUNDS. I have yet to hear a demo that really dives deep into it.


----------



## Shask (Oct 8, 2015)

lewstherin006 said:


> On certain sites a lot of people are want the helix to destroy the ax8 (why I dont know) but I think a lot of people fail to realize that the Ax8 IS the axe fx II just in a floor model. It runs the same firmware and has the same G3 modeling. A lot of people are also shocked at how easy it is to edit stuff on the helix but all I care about is how well it SOUNDS. I have yet to hear a demo that really dives deep into it.



I never understand why people just cant be happy that both exist 

There was a period of time when I had a HD500, and I ran an Axe-FX Standard in the loop of it. I had it all MIDI daisy-chained, and it was a pretty cool little setup.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 8, 2015)

I agree, it's just I like to use a lot of FX, which is why I sound more biased towards the Helix.  They both have their pros and cons; the Axe sounding more natural and having more amp variety, while the Helix has tons more effect routing.

But it's weird seeing people wanting the AX8 to crash and burn, and some also wanting the Helix to also fail. It's like Mac Vs PC, or PS4 vs XBone.


----------



## Lain (Oct 8, 2015)

Fanboys are like that. I am constantly shaking my head when i read certain forums/posts.


----------



## big_aug (Oct 8, 2015)

I got a helix. It seems good. I'm sure people will say its bad. After I pay for it, I might get the AX8 too for the hell of it. I don't see why people are hating. Get one. Get both. Don't get either.

I will say that the Helix is pretty stunning overall. I'll reserve judgment on the tones until I use some patches made by people who know how to do this ....


----------



## A-Branger (Oct 8, 2015)

big_aug said:


> I got a helix. It seems good. I'm sure people will say its bad. After I pay for it, I might get the AX8 too for the hell of it. I don't see why people are hating. Get one. Get both. Don't get either.
> 
> I will say that the Helix is pretty stunning overall. I'll reserve judgment on the tones until I use some patches made by people who know how to do this ....



why dont you grab an existing patch on an AxeFXII and just dial it in manually on the Helix, like same amp/cab/fx/eq settings/ect.... and see what you get?

also if you get the two and you happen to not like one of them..... can I have it?? pretty pleaaaase


----------



## Beuargh (Oct 29, 2015)

From fractal audio. com, 

"AX8 is expected to begin shipping Q4 2015.
Retail price $1399.95

To be notified in the US/Canada, send an email with the subject "Waitlist Request - AX8" (or something to that effect) [email protected].

For other regions, please contact.your local Fractal Audio Systems Dealer."

How long do you think Europe will have to wait ?


----------



## Petef2007 (Dec 31, 2015)

Price confirmed around 1649 euros in Europe


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Mar 8, 2016)

So It's been a few months and I haven't heard one single review, or one decent high gain youtube clip from anyone. 

After all that hype, what's the deal?


----------



## mikah912 (Mar 8, 2016)

Ataraxia2320 said:


> So It's been a few months and I haven't heard one single review, or one decent high gain youtube clip from anyone.
> 
> After all that hype, what's the deal?



Uh...isn't it just a cheaper, more limited Axe-FX? Same models, same algorithms, same cabs....just can't do as much at the same time.

We know what it sounds like. The lack of reviews is because the lack of movement on their waiting list. Six months out, they are still on day one. Granted, they seem to be picking up momentum, but it also appears they are going to hit a wall once again soon.

The Fractal store is currently out of stock of pretty much everything, and that recent shipment of AX8s will be exhausted soon.

They're a tiny, tiny company. That's just how it is.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Mar 8, 2016)

yeah. things are moving really slow. i signed up second day for the waitlist at noon. they are still at 7pm, first day. 

but that happened when the axe2 came out. no hurries for me.


----------



## wakjob (Mar 8, 2016)

Waiting list? pffft

Why not just pay $2500 for one now off of ebay?


----------



## Elric (Mar 8, 2016)

Ataraxia2320 said:


> So It's been a few months and I haven't heard one single review, or one decent high gain youtube clip from anyone.
> 
> After all that hype, what's the deal?



Go to YouTube. Type: Ax8 Mark Day 
In the search field.


----------



## mikah912 (Mar 9, 2016)

I don't know if I'd consider Mark Day even remotely "modern" high gain. He's an 80s baby like myself, so a lot of his Axe-Fx clips are hair metal covers using the Friedman HBE model. Totally in my wheelhouse...but I'm 42.

There is definitely a lack of AX8 modern/prog metal. There are a huge number of Axe-Fx II clips of it, but almost all of it is from 10 or 15 firmwares ago. Very little Quantum 1 or 2.0 material to parse. But it's an Axe-Fx....whatever firmware it's running, I'm sure it sounds great for that stuff.


----------



## lewis (Mar 9, 2016)

haha these stupid debates are like Marvel vs DC or Ps4 vs Xbox One

I love Marvel and DC and I own both consoles....so basically I have a better life because the time I save by NOT pointlessly complaining about the opposite thing to my purchase, I instead use enjoying both.

If I had the Money I would buy an Axe to go with my Kemper Rack and use both. Same applies for the Helix. All are obviously amazing products. Debating that is utterly pathetic


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 9, 2016)

lewis said:


> haha these stupid debates are like Marvel vs DC or Ps4 vs Xbox One
> 
> I love Marvel and DC and I own both consoles....



Traitor !


----------



## lewis (Mar 9, 2016)

Andromalia said:


> Traitor !



I hate to think what riots I would cause at Comicon hahaha


----------

